# i need REAL advice. My lyft account is on hold



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

without acting like ....

Just for God's sake BE NICE.

How do I contact lyft?
What do I do?

I got an email saying they are investigating...for WHAT?

*PLEASE* HELP


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Post the email with your identifying information blacked out


----------



## Real FM Steve (Mar 9, 2020)

Background check.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> I got an email saying they are investigating...for WHAT?


You're being prepped for a softer landing; the next email will be, _"we understand this news is distressing, but our decision is final."_


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

So I called the 911 safety and support line thanks a lot by the way Burr all of you people making fun of me for the virus stuff it turns out that someone accused me of drinking and driving which of course never happened and James from support said I have a perfect 5 star rating and he said he believed me...

He said most people don't go 100 rides without in the incident report and I have over 1500 rides he reactivated me immediately so thanks for all the help you guys tongue in cheek I don't really care I have a Bunny that loves me and I actually have A-day job so thanks for nothing but I am reactivated and to the few people that have been cool with me thank you! To the rest of you? You can all burn :smiles: take care!



Uber's Guber said:


> You're being prepped for a softer landing; the next email will be, _"we understand this news is distressing, but our decision is final."_


You have always been cool.

F the black out.

This is ALL of it. Dox..me... idc.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> So I called the 911 safety and support line it turns out that someone accused me of drinking and driving which of course never happened and James from support said I have a perfect 5 star rating and he said he believed me...He said most people don't go 100 rides without in the incident report and I have over 1500 rides he reactivated me amediately


Calling bullshit. Nobody gets deactivated for "drinking & driving" and reactivated 30 minutes later. You can't even get support to answer a call in 30 minutes, especially from somebody name "James."
&#128002;+&#128169;


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Calling bullshit. Nobody gets deactivated for "drinking & driving" and reactivated 30 minutes later. You can't even get support to answer a call in 30 minutes, especially from somebody name "James."
> &#128002;+&#128169;


Call b.s. all you want.

Thats what they said.

Im reactivated.

Now.

*(might have had something to do with the fact I used the 911 app, FLIPPED OUT, told them EXACTLY who and why, and.....) told them its against my religion to drink. And offered them dash cam. And said I don't pay for my lawyers becUse they are all itialian and my cousins...AND gave the name of ONE OF THEM to contact should I stay 'deactivated '....

I was placed on a five minute hold.

I was reactivated BEFORE James said he believed me.

I was giving rides THIS MORNING..

Was deactivated for...ABOUT AN HOUR.

Flpped out.
Went nuclear.
Gave names and numbers for lawyers.

Ps...i TOLD YOU all When I signed up I used to be 'affiliated' with ONE of the two companies.

Doesn't really matter i can't say more becUse of a non disclosure/non compete contract i have for ... u/l.

Suffice to say ALL animals are created equal. But...some...SOME foxes are more equal than others. :smiles:

Believe me or not, isdc, ...im driving again.

Love you ALL!

Well...MOST of you

:wink:

Have a FOXY DAY!

Like I said... reactivated. Less than an hour.

Peace!

Call bs ? Lol ok.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Calling bullshit. Nobody gets deactivated for "drinking & driving" and reactivated 30 minutes later. You can't even get support to answer a call in 30 minutes, especially from somebody name "James."
> &#128002;+&#128169;


The thing is, it could have happened right after Fox signed off of a shift and he didn't check email or try to sign on until the next day.

If U/L can't get ahold of the pax to ask questions, the report is considered incredible and just a brief chat with the driver MIGHT be necessary, just to cross the Ts and dot the Is.

I've had a report of refusing to take someone because they were Black. I actually got the phone call before I knew anything at all about being offline.

I laughed my butt off, told the rep that if he knew anything about the area, the chances of them being black was seriously high, and if I wanted to avoid black pax, I wouldn't have gone to the pickup at all.

Then I told him that I don't care if my pax are white, black, brown, yellow, red, or purple with orange spots laid over a blue plaid, so long as the money I get paid is green, and would he like to look over my history of pax to see the truth of that? Or maybe a video of how the meth-mouthed mom didn't have a carseat for the 1-1/2-year old she was dangling in the air by the arm coming to the car, and then her threats and punching my car when I said I couldn't take her?

We both laughed, and then he said, "We're good. This will not be counted against you in any way. It's not the first time this has happened with her. Thank you for your cooperation, and have a nice day."

I was reactivated before we hung up.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Love you ALL!
> 
> Well...MOST of you


&#128517;


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> The thing is, it could have happened right after Fox signed off of a shift and he didn't check email or try to sign on until the next day.
> 
> If U/L can't get ahold of the pax to ask questions, the report is considered incredible and just a brief chat with the driver MIGHT be necessary, just to cross the Ts and dot the Is.
> 
> ...


Amen.

I get NOTHING from bull crapping any of you.

You all act like these are 'normal companies. Im risking my a$$ here by saying JUST THIS, but...i *promise* you...they are not.

*(uncle gryfft!??....i didn't 'disclose' anything! SWEAR!!)

:>



waldowainthrop said:


> &#128517;


Yeah I had the fear.

Then the laugh.

I get it.

My bunny is coming to the hotel tonight to celebrate.

Who KNOWS? maybe ILL be the bunny tonight and SHE will be the fox lol!

Yeah... i went there.

*(and I drive your 18 year old kids around)

Be safe!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> I get NOTHING from bull crapping any of you.


maybe if you eased up on how much you bs you lay around here.........your flat earth virus opinion notes are more entertaining.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> maybe if you eased up on how much you bs you lay around here.........your flat earth virus opinion notes are more entertaining.


When im serious y'all...will know.

I posted the letter, I am THE exception.

You all know that deactivating is permanent!

Ps my bunny was the 1 that got me reactivated


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

I was just about to suggest the safety line and then ask for transfer.. only way I know to get a person on the damn phone at Lyft... Congrats on getting reactivated. And keep grinding out here!


----------



## slackjaw (May 23, 2020)

I thought you said you were female.

Screenshots say Douglas. Hmm.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> When im serious y'all...will know.
> 
> I posted the letter, I am THE exception.
> 
> ...


It's kinda adorable how you call your girlfriend bunny.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

*i need REAL advice. My lyft account is on hold*

REAL advice: be thankful. They did you a favor &#127881; &#129395;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

My advice?

Take the unemployment money,
update or learn new skills,
wait till the attack on the world by China is over,
get a decent job.

Just an idea ...


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Lay off the boozeee


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Greenfox said:


> Just for God's sake BE NICE.
> 
> How do I contact lyft?
> 
> *PLEASE* HELP


1) I don't have a god.
2) As a READER I find it irritating when people put Uber subjects in the Lyft Forum.
3) And Lyft subjects in the Uber Forum.
4) I hope this helps.
5) But I really doubt it will.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> I was just about to suggest the safety line and then ask for transfer.. only way I know to get a person on the damn phone at Lyft... Congrats on getting reactivated. And keep grinding out here!


Thank you

But I really owe it to my bunny. She was the one that submitted the claim and got me on the darn phone w. A human. She is the reason I'm driving today....i love her so much.

Some of YOU? I like. 



Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Lay off the boozeee


I wasnt drinking or drunk or anything but...thanks

o


Mkang14 said:


> It's kinda adorable how you call your girlfriend bunny.
> View attachment 465361


OH my GOD!

YOU GOT IT

THAT IS *EXACTLY* WHY!

She's my dumb bunny &#128048;

...and i am her VERY VERY stupid fox! Love you for GETTING IT! 5 STARS!

And yes, zootopia is why and where all of this came from. You....have my respect, sir.

5 stars

Plus a tip

And yes i love my bunny so much.

It just sucks that im a stupid fox. I tell her TOO MUCH about the pax.

I do it *(tell her) for transparency...but when I tell her I drove a 'hot Italian spoiled brat'....

Well I ****ed up. Im so loyal to her...but inthink I just need to DO the job not TALK about it.

I've never EVER cheated on ANYONE IN MY LIFE. but...trying to have a commitment and trying to be TRANSPARENT ...YOU ALL KNOW how it is though.

I get hit on by guys, too, but...she doesn't care about that.

I might make another topic on this one.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> It's kinda adorable how you call your girlfriend bunny.


He's probably imagining a relationship also.... You're conversing with someone who's convinced about having a hairy tail. :coolio:


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> He's probably imagining a relationship also.... You're conversing with someone who's convinced about having a hairy tail. :coolio:


speaking for myself only ... he's not the only one that becomes hypnotized by a furry tail.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Thank you
> 
> But I really owe it to my bunny. She was the one that submitted the claim and got me on the darn phone w. A human. She is the reason I'm driving today....i love her so much.
> 
> ...


You can call me mam* (not sir).. I'm female. Just look at my real picture in avatar.

The bunny reference is pretty obvious I thought. But then again that was my kids favorite movie before.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> without acting like ....
> 
> Just for God's sake BE NICE.
> 
> ...


Did you get a ticket or have an accident?


----------

